

How Bold Entrepreneurs Are Breaking $1M in One-Person Businesses - humbertomn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/elainepofeldt/2015/05/30/how-bold-entrepreneurs-are-breaking-1-million-in-one-person-businesses/?utm_content=buffer8d5cf&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
julienferrere
It would be interesting to theorize these models in order to spread them.
Nevertheless the model of a startup growing and hiring still feels attractive
to me given to the current economic situation.

